# Rocksweeper 2017



## NarcotiC1337 (30. November 2016)

Hallo, weis zufällig jemand wann genau die neue Rocksweeper Serie rauskommt?


----------



## Martinez (30. November 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Vermutlich wird sie ab März im Handel sein.
Schade das Abu dem EVA Griff und deren Stil nicht treu geblieben ist :-(


----------



## NarcotiC1337 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Im März erst? Schade..

Einige Shops haben sie zumindest schon gelistet..

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/abu-garcia-rocksweeper-902mh-274-cm-15-50-g-spinning.html


----------



## Faulenzer21 (30. November 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Sobald sie bei KL da ist werd ich sie mir mal im Laden anschauen. Auf die neuen Technium warte ich auch schon. 2017 verspricht ja richtig tolle Sachen 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nordlichtangler (30. November 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

https://www.kl-angelsport.de/abu-gar...-spinning.html
"Die gleichmäßig verteilten Nanopartikel verhindern Risse im Material des Blanks, während durch den dichten Aufbau die *Bruchfestigkeit* der Spitze und des Blanks insgesamt *dramatisch verbessert* wird"

Tolle Werbung, die können echt was  ....

Es gab also ein dramatisches Risse und Bruchproblem, was nun mal wieder verbessert versucht werden wird ... :q :q


----------



## ayron (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



Martinez schrieb:


> Vermutlich wird sie ab März im Handel sein.
> Schade das Abu dem EVA Griff und deren Stil nicht treu geblieben ist :-(



jep... sieht jetzt irgendwie 0815 aus#c


----------



## DeralteSack (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Die gehen nur mit dem Trend: "Hauptsache leicht!" :m
Daher möglichst wenig Kork oder Griffmaterial.

Trotzdem finde ich die neue Serie sehr interessant. Wenn die Blankeigenschaften und die Sensibilität mindestens genauso gut wie bei den Vorgängern ist, dann wird sie ein heißer Kanidat für nächstes Jahr. 

Hoffentlich bleiben diesmal die Serien mit Verarbeitungsfehlern aus! |supergri


----------



## geomujo (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Wozu unnötig Gewicht rumschleppen? An den Mittleren Bereich des Griffes fasst man für Gewöhnlich eh nicht an. Sogesehen ist es nur konsequent, den Bereich frei zu lassen. Dafür gibt es ein schön große Abschlussstück. Bei der Fantasista Nano Spin war das ja voll mickrig ausgrprägt. Dass dieses aus EVA ist, ist ebenfalls nur konsequent: Als Rechtshänder greift die linke hand an das Endstück beim Werfen. Ebenso nutzt man die linke Hand zum enthaken der Fische. Die linke Hand ist daher viel stärker dem Wasser und Fisschleim ausgesetzt. und den möchte man ja nicht unbedingt am edlen Kork haben. Deswegen gibt es die gerngenutzte Trennung zwischen EVA am Ende und Kork in der Nähe der Rolle.

Statt dem TVS hätte Abu auch gerne wie bei der OrengiMGS einen Air-Grip-RH verbauen oder zumindest einige Modelle mit einem anderen Griff ausstatten können. Viel Kork ist in der Tat leider nicht mehr dran.

Micro's scheint es auch nicht zu geben - nichtmal bei den feinen Modellen. Optisch sieht sie aber wirklich schick aus ;-)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



geomujo schrieb:


> Optisch sieht sie aber wirklich schick aus ;-)



*hüstel*ja..Griff wegdenken und alles wird gut [emoji6] 

Gottlob gibt der Rutenmarkt aber für jeden Geschmack was her.



geomujo schrieb:


> Wozu unnötig Gewicht rumschleppen?



Ein Gewichtswunder ist sie trotz Split Grip aber auch nicht.[emoji4]


----------



## sj87 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Also ich hatte die Rocke 2017 schon in der Hand  Und abgesehen von der Funktionalität finde ich auch das Design vom Griff sehr gelungen...aber über Geschmack kann man ja bekanntlich streiten.
Wird wohl leider erst Ende April 2017 bis die Ruten im Laden stehen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



geomujo schrieb:


> Optisch sieht sie aber wirklich schick aus ;-)



*hüstel*ja..Griff wegdenken und alles wird gut [emoji6] 

Gottlob gibt der Rutenmarkt aber für jeden Geschmack was her.



geomujo schrieb:


> Wozu unnötig Gewicht rumschleppen?



Ein Gewichtswunder ist sie trotz Split Grip aber auch nicht.[emoji4]


----------



## fischforsch (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> *hüstel*ja..Griff wegdenken und alles wird gut [emoji6]
> 
> Gottlob gibt der Rutenmarkt aber für jeden Geschmack was her.


Dein Griffstück im Profilbild sieht doch aber auch nicht besser aus und dem der Rocksweeper recht ähnlich #h


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



fischforsch schrieb:


> Dein Griffstück im Profilbild sieht doch aber auch nicht besser aus und dem der Rocksweeper recht ähnlich #h


Richtig beobachtet,nur machts schon 'nen Unterschied ob du mit einem 1.90 m 3/8 oz Stöckchen hantierst oder mit einer 2.40-2.70 m.

Nicht falsch verstehen,es geht mir primär nicht um die Optik, sondern um die simple Funktionalität bei längeren Ruten mit höheren WG.

Ein durchgehender Korkgriff bietet mir(!)  eine besseres Gefühl am Unterarm..der Griff liegt ja nahezu komplett an.


----------



## saza (19. Februar 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Also, ich hab die Rocke in der Hand gehabt. Ein Meilenstein, woran sich änder messen lassen müssen. Grandioser Stock. Da haben sich die Herrschaften was geiles einfallen lassen. Mitte bis Ende April sollen sie da sein. Ich bin schon so gespannt, wie sie sich fischt.


----------



## Zander Jonny (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Kann schon jemand was zur genannten Rute sagen?


----------



## NarcotiC1337 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Hatte mir die 902mh bestellt und direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. War mir viel zu hart. Finde die alte Nano besser


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



DeralteSack schrieb:


> Wenn die Blankeigenschaften und die Sensibilität mindestens genauso gut wie bei den Vorgängern ist


Das ist aber der entscheidende Punkt, und bisher wurde es schlechter von V1 silber zur V2 nano.
Und es wird aktuell ab 2016 nun überall mit billigeren Blanks gearbeitet und damit wird es auch nur schlechter und nicht besser.

Also Augen und alle anderen Sinne auf - und her mit glasklaren A<->B vergleichen! :m


----------



## geomujo (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



NarcotiC1337 schrieb:


> Hatte mir die 902mh bestellt und direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. War mir viel zu hart. Finde die alte Nano besser


Na dann probier's doch mal mit dem JDM-Spin-Modell aka NRS-922MH.
Das ist zwar sehr straff, aber dennoch filigran genug um aucvh mit 10g agieren zu können. Nach hinten raus steht dann wieder die volle Rockfish-Power zur Verfügung.

Hat zwar kein 3m-Blank, dafür aber eine geile Aktion.


----------



## NarcotiC1337 (3. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



geomujo schrieb:


> Na dann probier's doch mal mit dem JDM-Spin-Modell aka NRS-922MH.
> Das ist zwar sehr straff, aber dennoch filigran genug um aucvh mit 10g agieren zu können. Nach hinten raus steht dann wieder die volle Rockfish-Power zur Verfügung.
> 
> Hat zwar kein 3m-Blank, dafür aber eine geile Aktion.



Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt. Hätte halt wirklich gern eine sensibele Spitze. Fische höchstens 15g Köpfe, meist 10g und dafür war mir die neue Rocke einfach zu Hart.


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=n12NNQQvOv4

Birger scheint mir nicht so begeistert von dem Stock


----------



## Zander Jonny (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



NarcotiC1337 schrieb:


> Hatte mir die 902mh bestellt und direkt wieder zurückgeschickt. War mir viel zu hart. Finde die alte Nano besser



Danke


----------



## Blueplay76 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



> Nordlichtangler;4663472]Und es wird aktuell ab 2016 nun überall mit billigeren Blanks gearbeitet und damit wird es auch nur schlechter und nicht besser


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Aussage? Und so wie Du es geschrieben hast, könnte man meinen, Du meinst alle bzw. weitere Hersteller. Daher meine Frage, woher holst Du dein Wissen?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Die vielzahligsten Eindrücke aus den Geschäften beim Ausprobieren der Blanks, die anderen aus meinen vielen gekauften Stücken am Wasser.
Am schlimmsten finde ich die Abwertung in den neueren Blanks, u.a. auch bei Shimano u. Daiwa, das muss man aber fühlen können und drauf getrimmt sein, und Vergleiche haben.  
Und den Vorgänger Nano braucht man nicht lange mit dem von Birger gezeigten Stück vergleichen.

Was ich persönlich inzwischen oft als minderwertige, weil minder haltbare Blanks empfinde, kann aber durchaus an anderer Stelle brauchbar zum Angeln sein. 

Das muss jeder für sich entscheiden, wobei bei diesen ABU Stöckern ja nun noch erheblich erschwerend hinzukommt, dass der Preis einfach in der vollkommen falschen Region liegt, aber bei anderen Anbietern ist das inzwischen auch so. Eher für die Region 100€ wäre so ein simpler Rutenbau als Massenware heute passend, aber ABU und Co sehen das naturgemäß anders.


----------



## Blueplay76 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Nunja, dass ist halt sehr subjektiv und jeder empfindet die Performance eines Blanks anders. Wirklich belegbar ist dies nicht. Ich war noch nie ein Fan von Shimano Ruten. Die neuen kenne ich gar nicht. Die Rocke ist halt beliebt und erfolgreich, da Sie sich in der Vergangenheit von Daiwa oder Shimanoruten abgesetzt hat. Evtl. die Morethan mal ausgenommen.

Allerdings glaube ich nicht, alleine schon wegen der verbauten Komponenten, dass ich eine vergleichbare Rute wie die Rocke für 100 oder auch 150€ bekomme. Mich als Endkunden kosten alleine die Ringe zwischen 50-75€. Dass sowohl die Rocke als auch eine entsprechende andere Rute der Preisklasse eine hohe Marge abwirft, glaube ich schon. Allerdings kennt auch niemand die Verkaufszahlen.


----------



## HAPE-1909 (4. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Also ich hab den Vorgänger der jetzigen 2017er Version und bin damit bestens zufrieden.

Was ich vorab allerdings beim neuen Modell schade finde bzw. mir persönlich nicht zusagt:

- Kork-Anteil im Griff (ich mag es einfach nicht!)

- Warum keine 3m Version mehr? (bin damit sehr zufrieden und angel damit lieber als eine 2,7m)

- Wurfgewicht: ich angel beim Zanderfischen mit der Rocke, WG 15-50 g. Bleigewichte fische ich meist von 16-24 g
Schön wäre eine Version, die vielleicht 10-35 g abdecken würde - da kann man auch mal etwas leichter oder auch auf Barsch mit gehen (die kleineren WG gibts ja nur in den kurzen Versionen)

Das "Problem" des Wurfgewichtes gibts ja bei den meisten Herstellern. 
Gibt es hier vielleicht Ruten im Längenbereich 2,7m - 3,0 m mit einem Wurfgewicht von ca. +- 10-30 Gramm?
Qualitativ natürlich im gleichen Bereich!

Alternativ hab ich bisher nur die Fox Rage Pro Series gefischt (günstig im Netz geschossen) - persönlich sagt mir die aber nicht zu...


----------



## Kaka (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Wer fischt denn alles eine Rocksweeper aus der neuen 2017er Serie? Ich  habe mir heute erstmal eine Rocke gegönnt. Das leichteste Modell, die  682L mit 2-15 g. Habe sie vorhin auch schon ausprobiert und vom ersten  Eindruck her bin ich begeistert. Eine wirklich ganz tolle Rute! Habe sie  heute mit Gewichten zwischen 3g und 2 Inch bis 3,25 Inch Shaker am 10 g  Jig ausprobiert. Alles meistert sie bravourös. Bin gespannt ob der  erste Eindruck so erhalten bleibt. Aber ich glaube ich bereue den Kauf  nicht, vor allem habe ich sie bei meinem Händler ziemlich günstig  bekommen (180 €).

Lasst mal hören ;-)


----------



## Pikepauly (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ich hab sie mir angeschaut und überhaupt keinen Grund gefunden sie zu kaufen. Geworden ist es dann die Tiboron, die ist jeden Euro wert.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Also die Rocksweeper nano ist der absolute Hammer, also das Vorgängermodell.
Wenn die mal den Geist aufgegeben sollte wird es wohl eine MK Nano Peitsche, einige denken ja das die Ringe mit Edelstahl Einlage nicht gut sind, die sind aber 6 Fach gehärtet und nun auch über ein Jahr getestet und haben wohl eher nur Vorteile. Aber hier ging es ja um die neue Rocksweeper, die wird wohl nicht mein neuer Zander Stock.


----------



## Blueplay76 (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Habe Sie heute im Laden Probe gewedelt, sehe überhaupt keinen Grund diese einer Technium Spinning oder einer WFT penzill vorzuziehen. Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger liegen bei der Trockenübung Welten dazwischen, leider in die falsche Richtung.


----------



## DeralteSack (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ich habe mir mittlerweile angewöhnt etwas Neues mit seinem Vorgänger nicht vergleichen zu wollen.
Am besten ist es jedes Produkt als ein neues zu sehen.
Ich habe ebenfalls eine ältere Rocke und finde das Teil Klasse. Als die 2016 LTD bei meinem Händler im Laden standen habe ich sie zuerst nicht als Rocke wahrgenommen. Neutral betrachtet gefiehl mir die Optik, die Aktion und bei der kurzen Cast dachte ich sofort an ne mobile Hechtrute mit genug Power und dennoch vorhandener Sensibilität. Man merkte doch schon sehr gut, was sich am Spitzenring tat.
Den Preis habe ich wie immer mir zuletzt erfragt.
Die neue 2017er habe ich bisher leider noch nicht angeln können. Würde sie aber gerne mal praktisch testen und nicht nur im Laden angaffen.
Sollte sich dann herausstellen, dass Abu für ein Produkt einen Erfolgsnamen eingesetzt hat und das auf einem "minderwertigen" Produkt, so wäre es wirklich Schade und ein mieses Marketing.
Wer hat denn die aktuelle schon mal live am Wasser im Einsatz gehabt und kann berichten?


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ich verstehe nicht warum die Nano nicht mehr produziert wird, die können doch ein neues Modell raus bringen und das alte trotzdem weiter produzieren.


----------



## Kaka (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ist ja ein ganz schön negativer Tenor. Ich hatte bisher keine Rocke und habe mir wie gesagt die 682L der 2017er Serie gegönnt und gleich gestern ausprobiert. Ich fand die vom ersten Eindruck spitzenklasse in Sachen Sensibilität, Wurfweite und Handling. Auch optisch finde ich sie sehr gelungen. Und ich habe mittlerweile in der gehobenen Mittelklasse einiges ausprobiert. 

Woher kommt denn die Meinung, dass es sich um eine "minderwertige" Fortführung der bisherigen Rocke handeln soll? Die Ausstattung ist doch ähnlich oder? (Blankmaterial, Ringe etc.)

Oder gehts hier hauptsächlich um die Modelle mit höherem WG, sprich den klassischen Zanderruten der Serie?!


----------



## geomujo (6. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ja, der Tenor ist nicht der Beste. Teilweise finde ich ihn nicht gerechtfertigt. Technisch hat diese Rute doch ein Stück weit mehr zu bieten als der Vorgänger. Allen voran die 4-Achsen-Kreuzwicklung. @KaKa: wie weit ragt diese eigentlich?

Ich denke die meisten stören sich garnicht mal so sehr an dem Material an sich denn mehr an dem Design des Blanks. Dass er hoch auflösen tut, sollte man bei der Preislage eigentlich erwarten. Aber scheinbar gibt es da Unstimmigkeiten über die Aktion. Das ist schwierig zu entwirren, besonders wenn keiner hier alle 3 Modell mal geangelt hat. Der eine sagt, die Neue sie ist zu hart, der andere (Ich) sagt, der Rollenhalter passt nicht, dem Nächsten passt die Aktion nicht u.s.w.

Womöglich sind einige mittlerweile wohl etwas verwöhnt oder auch konservativ. Wenn ich immer höre, wie sich ein Kumpel an seine 10 Jahre alten Sportex-Teile klammert ... Es MUSS keine Kopie der Nano sein, bin ich der Meinung.

Dennoch ist das Modell für mich aus mehreren Gründen uninteressant. Die Aktion (Biegeverhalten) scheint sich eher an der alten zu orientieren wenn ich das so rauslese. Die Beringung ist ebenfalls sehr konservativ gewählt, aber beim Rollenhalter kehrt sich das dann um. Ich weiß nicht, ich denke wie schon angesprochen ist die TiBoron tatsächlich die bessere Wahl - zumal sie auch mehr Auswahl bei den Wurfgewichten bietet und bei den L und UL-Modellen die Beringung auf Micro's umstellt. Dazu gibt es ordentliche Längen mit niedrigen WGs. Dafür kostet sie aber auch fast das Doppelte.

Mir wäre ein komplettes neues vor allem mehr nach unten abgerundetes ergänzendes LineUp auf Basis des JDM-Modells am liebsten. Also lang, straff, geringes WG und Micro's mit Torzit und deutlicher Spitzenaktion. Für die Flussangler ruhig auch eine H Version. 
Ich warte ja immernoch auf die neue Skyline von Favorite


----------



## Blueplay76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Im Vergleich zum Vorgänger ist sie kopflastiger, hat ein anderes Ringkonzept bzw. andere Ringgrößen was sie etwas langsamer in der Rückstellung macht. Der Rollenhalter mag zwar innovativ sein, mir lag er nicht gut in der Hand. Habe dagegen eine Shimano Technium in die Hand gedrückt bekommen, welche aus meiner Sicht klar vorne liegt. Hätte ich von Shamoni nicht erwartet. Obwohl auch etwas kopflastig. Aus meiner Sicht besser ausbalanciert. Einen geteilten Griff haben Sie beide, leider.


----------



## geomujo (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ich frag mich wo du die Rute anfassen tust, dass du auf einen durchgehenden Griff bestehst?


----------



## Blueplay76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Erstens, weil es besser aussieht. Da lässt sich aber nicht drüber streiten, weil es Geschmack ist. Zweitens:  weil es zumindest ein wenig gegen die Kooflastigkeit geholfen hätte.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Als ob 3 gr Duplon den Hasen fett machen würden und eine 270 cm Carbonstange mit Metallteilen, Epoxydlack, Schnur und Plastik in die perfekte Balance versetzen würden.#d

Vielleicht bringt es ja noch mehr, wenn man statt einer 237 gr schweren Rolle eine 238,2 gr schwere Rolle nimmt, was sich so deutlich spüren lässt.:q

Aber es stimmt schon: der Griff der alten Rocke war einfach Kult und auch ein Teil ihres Markenzeichen.:l


----------



## Kaka (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Also mein Modell (682L) ist null kopflastig. Mit einer sehr leichten Vanquish 2500 SFA perfekt ausbalanciert.







Aber ich denke ihr sprecht hauptsächlich eh von den längeren Zanderruten. Mein Modell mit 2-15 g ist bei den Rocksweepern sicherlich ein "Nischenprodukt", welches wohl eher weniger haben. Auch bei den alten Modellen der Serie. 

Ich kann es für die ganz leichte nur wiederholen. Handling, Balance, Rückmeldung und erster Eindruck am Wasser waren phänomenal.

Und für manche wohl ein Unding, aber eeeendlich mal wieder ein Hakenhalter bei einer hochwertigen Rute.

Eine Frage habe ich auch noch: In der Produktbeschreibung im Internet steht was von 3M Powerlux 500 Blanks, auf der Rute steht jedoch 3m Powerlux 1000. Was bedeutet diese Zahl?


----------



## Blueplay76 (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Ja 2,7m Modell. Es sind wohl mehr als 3gr, aber ja wäre nur ein kleiner Schritt.


----------



## DeralteSack (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Wenn die Hersteller etwas vernünftiges zum Gewichtsausgleich machen wollen, dann sollen sie lieber das Gewicht, was sie am Blank, Lack, Ringen, etc. einsparen in ein Endstück mit variablen Kontergewichten stecken.
Aber jeder will seine Rute immer leichter und verwechselt "UL" mit den Rutengewicht, statt mit dem WG.
Kontergewichte fände ich bei der Neuentwicklung von Ruten klasse. Gerade bei so langen Tacktstöcken.


----------



## Zander Jonny (7. Mai 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Zusätzlich Gewichte brauchst du nicht wenn du eine vernünftig ausgewogene Rute kaufst, das haben schon viele Hersteller gezeigt und ich will auch keine konter Gewichte, sowas braucht keiner, wenn bei der Herstellung an die Ausgewogenheit gedacht wird und nicht nur an das Gewicht.


----------



## sj87 (4. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*



Kaka schrieb:


> Also mein Modell (682L) ist null kopflastig. Mit einer sehr leichten Vanquish 2500 SFA perfekt ausbalanciert.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3M Powerlux ist eine neue innovative Produktionsweise des Blanks, das bei der Rocksweeper angewendet wird. Dabei werden Die Kohlefaser mit einem Harz beschichtet, das Nano-Partikel beinhaltet. Diese Nano-Partikel setzen sich dann um die Kohlefasern und machen den Blank leichter, optimieren die Aktion und zugleich bruchsicherer. Die Zahl gibt die "Dosis" dieser Partikel an. Da die Rocke 3M 1000 hat ist die Qualität noch besser als 500...


----------



## Baaselona (8. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Hallo zusammen,
ich wärme diesen Thread mal wieder auf... Mich würde interessieren,  wie denn die Erfahrungen mit der neuen Rocke so sind. Jetzt ist sie ja eine gewisse Zeit auf dem Markt. Vielleicht kann mal jemand berichten, der sie auch fischt.
Ich interessiere mich besonders für die „Klassische“, sprich 902MH. Ich fische am Rhein und in Hafenbecken auf Zander und hierbei fast ausschließlich mit 10 oder 14 gr. Köpfen und 10-13 cm Shads. Ich würde aber auch gerne mal nur mit 8 gr. angeln, was mit meiner jetzigen Rute nicht wirklich gut geht... Würdet ihr sagen, die 902MH deckt diesen Bereich noch ab oder zu straff dafür?
Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Moe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Moin!|wavey:
auch ich schließe mich der Suche nach Erfahrungen an.

Hatte jetzt über 10 Jahre eine Jenzi Mizsuki live bait in 3.00m:l. 
Würde sie mir jetzt gerne nochmal kaufen, gibts aber scheinbar nicht mehr, zumindest nicht in 3m. 

Jetzt bin ich auf der Suche nach einer neuen Rute, habe aber keinen Angelshop in der Nähe wo ich mehrere gute Ruten testen und vergleichen könnte.

Ich fische hauptsächlich Gummiköder bis 15-20cm (LineThru Trout) und Gufis um 20cm mit 17-21g Köpfen.

Kann jemand was zu der Rocksweeper Nano 1042 XH
sagen? könnte mir vorstellen das sie vielleicht zu weich ist (vor allem im Vergleich mit der Mitsuki)

|wavey: Danke:vik:


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Welche war das denn, hab gerade nachgesucht und finde 20-60g 40-100g, das ist schon sehr weit gefasst.
https://www.koeder-laden.de/Angelruten/Jenzi/Jenzi-Mitsuki-Spinnrute-30-80g-Muskie-H-3-00m-oxid.html

Immerhin interessiert es mich, dass es auch noch mehr 3m Gufierer gibt


----------



## Moe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Live Bait, 40-100g in 3m. also einen stärker als die "Muskie"
Jeder muss mit dem Gerät fischen, an das er glaubt. und wer fängt hat recht :m.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Vom selben Anbieterhaus (US Newell Brands Angelkonzern ABU Penn Fenwick Mitchell, in DE Purefishing) gibt es für die Klasse die 3m Light Pilk, -125g oder -140g, das dürfte weiterhin die (mit Abstand) günstigste Möglichkeit sein. 
Ich habe aus deren Material schon einiges draus abgewandelt.


----------



## Moe (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Danke, die werd ich mir mal anschauen. wobei es mich doch irritieren würde, wenn auf meiner Hechtspinnrute das Wort "pilk" steht :q


----------



## Nordlichtangler (13. Januar 2018)

*AW: Rocksweeper 2017*

Machste einfach "pike" draus , oder eben wech 

Laut AM-Angelsport wiegt die Nano 1042XH 60-120 g auch schon 273 g,
das ist dann arg zu teuer im Vergleich (bis Faktor 10x) und stabiler ist sie todsicher nicht.


----------

